
A world-building puzzler - spectral_gap
http://www.antipope.org/charlie/blog-static/2016/01/a-world-building-puzzler.html
======
DrScump
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10831117](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10831117)

